# Blue Baby Guppies?!?!?



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok so my inlaws have two tanks that forsome reason the fry always survive in! ha. but their latest batch of guppies taht are like 1 week old look blue! Does anyone have any experience with blue babies and what they will turn out like?


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I want some! LOL. Ship some over here!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

tiffmedema said:


> Does anyone have any experience with blue babies and what they will turn out like?


tm: not with solid blue fry but at one week I have found not possible to determine but at three weeks you should have a pretty good idea of the ultimate coloration.

TR


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

ya true. they aren't my fish so I'll try and update how they turn out if any make it long enough. i thought it was crazy. i've had guppy fry before but they seemed to always be grayish not blue!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

hybrid?!?!?!!?  but TR is right....they show thier colors only by week 3 or 4.

cheers!


----------

